
Show HN: Tetris clone built with React Redux and Typescript with 7part blog series - liammclennan
http://reacttetris.azurewebsites.net/
======
brudgers
Direct link to the tutorials:
[http://reacttetris.azurewebsites.net/#about](http://reacttetris.azurewebsites.net/#about)

The web page for the tutorials is visually appealing. However, the design with
photographs instead of text indicating that these are links to the tutorials
seems like an area where less subtlety might be better for users.

For what it's worth, the tutorials are more interesting to me than the game.

------
Rmilb
Does anyone have a mirror? I'm seeing an Azure message that the "app is
stopped".

~~~
liammclennan
Back up now. Looks like I hit some sort of Azure limit.

